# value of roadmaster bmx?



## bike (Jul 23, 2013)

Chrome must be cheap in china- I am sure they dust pour out the old solution down the drain..
Post here or xhtc@yahoo.com NO pms please!  I am in central ny near binghamton
THANKS!


----------

